# Finish for turned sycamore



## Martin (21 Apr 2003)

Hello all,

I'm just about to embark on a turned project in Sycamore - a standard lamp for my Mum . She wants the finish to be left as natural as possible - e.g. just a wax - and to that end is abit concerned about me putting a sealer on before finishing.

I normally use a cellulose sanding sealer, but I'm worried this will detract from the natural finish that she wants. But I've also heard that Sycamore soaks up finish like there's no tomorrow, so perhaps I should seal it after all?

Any thoughts? Would there be any downside in just putting wax straight on? Any recommendations on good waxes to use? (I have one of the liberon waxing sticks - carnauba based I think).

TIA
Martin.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Apr 2003)

Martin,

I would never wax only. Always seal the wood first.

If you don't seal, the wax will sink into the grain and keep drying out, attracting dust, grease from handling as it goes.

When you say Liberon wax sticks. Are these about 5" long with Liberon printed on them? If so, they are almost certainly stopping wax and not really for finishing.

Apart from the above, someone who wood turns needs to advise about what sealer and how to apply!

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Martin (21 Apr 2003)

matstro,

Thanks for the advice - that's exactly the kind of thing that worries me, so I think I will seal it after all. Perhaps need to discuss with her exactly what she means by "natural finish". I think she's perhaps more worried about the finish adding colour to the peice (which I suppose is unavoidable to some extent).

Yes the liberon stick is as you describe it - I've never used it (I normally use a friction polish on the lathe - but my Mum definitely doesn't want that).

Will have another chat with her and find out exactly what it is she wants to avoid.

Martin.


----------

